# AMD R7xx-Reihe: Viele GPUs auf einer Karte?



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2008)

Vieles, unter anderem Aussagen von AMDs Führungspersonal, sprechen dafür, dass der R600 der letzte große Single-Chip (monolitische GPU) gewesen ist und man sich in Zukunft mehr und mehr auf die Synergien vieler kleiner Chips, die zusammenarbeiten, konzentrieren will. Bereits die unter dem Codenamen R680 geführte HD3870 X2 bestand aus zwei "Value"-Chips (v für value im RV670), anstelle eines monolithischen Trumms. Auch R700 soll wohl so etwas werden - auch und gerade weil die ersten Anzeichen wieder nur auf "Value"-Einzelchips hindeuten:


http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.alsa.devel/51536

HDMI-Audio-Support für die Chips der RV710, RV730, RV740 und RV770-Reihe. Zumindest letzterem werden 50% mehr Leistung gegenüber RV670 nachgesagt.


----------



## Masterchief (28. Februar 2008)

Hatte ATI/AMD nicht gesagt das es kein RVxxx mehr geben wird 

und

das der R700 ein Multicore Chip ist ?


----------



## xFAIRx (28. Februar 2008)

Die Idee Grafikchips mit Hilfe von Multi-Core-Designs im 2D-Betrieb sparsam im 3D-Betrieb aber sehr Leistungsfähig zu gestalten, halte ich für einen zukunftsträchtigen Ansatz, wie bei CPUs und Konsolen schon zu sehen ist. Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man so nur noch einen "kleinen" Chip entwerfen muss, und diesen dann je nach angepeiltem Preissegment nur noch beliebig oft auf ein PCB zu bringen. Dies sollte die Entwicklungs- und Produktionskosten senken, und damit auch dem Spieler entgegen kommen.
Doch vorher sollte man das Problem der Frametimes (Microruckeln) lösen, oder sich nicht mit solch lapidaren Aussagen: "Das liegt nicht an uns" ins Abseits stellen.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (28. Februar 2008)

Masterchief schrieb:


> Hatte ATI/AMD nicht gesagt das es kein RVxxx mehr geben wird
> 
> und
> 
> das der R700 ein Multicore Chip ist ?



Ja das hat doch Carsten oben geschrieben, dass es ein MultiGPU Chip wird. Trotzdem werden darauf eher Mittelklassechips zu finden sein, als Highendchips, sonst müsste die Karte ja 350W an Strom verbraten 

@ Topic
wenn die nicht die Kommunikation zwischen den Chips verbessern und weiter auf CF setzen, werden die Karten ein Ryanfall. 
Die Leistung wäre einfach zu schwach für 4 Chips auf einem Board. Naja hoffentlich bekommen sie das besser hin als bei dieser X2.
Wenn die Chips ordendlich Effizient sind, dann wäre die Karte auf jeden Fall eine Option, wenn nicht mache ich einen großen Bogen drum.

MFG


----------



## Masterchief (28. Februar 2008)

@xFAIRx

Ich meine aber ein Multicore Chip und nicht so eine lösung wie die GX2/X2 Karten,

Ganz einfach gesagt wie ein C2D oder Phenom .... alle Cores in 1 DIE.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

Masterchief schrieb:


> das der R700 ein Multicore Chip ist ?


Nunja, wenn man etwas 'anders' denkt und das nicht so ganz wörtlich nimmt, dann hat AMD schon mit dem R600 einen 'Multicore' Chip gebracht.

Es kommt halt ganz drauf an, wie man Multicore jetzt definiert, ist das ein Chip, wo man binnen der Kaffepause Einheiten hinzufügen oder entsorgen kann??


----------



## Prosef (28. Februar 2008)

xFAIRx schrieb:


> Die Idee Grafikchips mit Hilfe von Multi-Core-Designs im 2D-Betrieb sparsam im 3D-Betrieb aber sehr Leistungsfähig zu gestalten, halte ich für einen zukunftsträchtigen Ansatz, wie bei CPUs und Konsolen schon zu sehen ist. Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man so nur noch einen "kleinen" Chip entwerfen muss, und diesen dann je nach angepeiltem Preissegment nur noch beliebig oft auf ein PCB zu bringen. Dies sollte die Entwicklungs- und Produktionskosten senken, und damit auch dem Spieler entgegen kommen.
> Doch vorher sollte man das Problem der Frametimes (Microruckeln) lösen, oder sich nicht mit solch lapidaren Aussagen: "Das liegt nicht an uns" ins Abseits stellen.


Da stimm ich zu.
Die ganzen kleinen GPUs sollten dann aber vom System als eine GPU angesprochen werden. Die Kommunikation unter den kleinen GPU sollte auch sehr hardwarenah sein. Somit gäbe es dann keine Probleme mehr mit den Treibern.


----------



## Masterchief (2. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nunja, wenn man etwas 'anders' denkt und das nicht so ganz wörtlich nimmt, dann hat AMD schon mit dem R600 einen 'Multicore' Chip gebracht.
> 
> Es kommt halt ganz drauf an, wie man Multicore jetzt definiert, ist das ein Chip, wo man binnen der Kaffepause Einheiten hinzufügen oder entsorgen kann??



ein multicore chip ist ein chip wo mehrer Prozessoren in 1 DIE-Package untergebraucht sind

sowas gibst nur bei cpu zurzeit (Phenom/C2D/Athlon X2)


----------



## potzblitz (2. März 2008)

Prosef schrieb:


> Da stimm ich zu.
> Die ganzen kleinen GPUs sollten dann aber vom System als eine GPU angesprochen werden. Die Kommunikation unter den kleinen GPU sollte auch sehr hardwarenah sein. Somit gäbe es dann keine Probleme mehr mit den Treibern.



Außerdem soll dank PowerPlay+ Technologie die Leistungsaufnahme bei kleiner Belastung selbst bei Oberklassemodellen stets unter 20Watt liegen.

Nach den Angaben läuft die HD 4870 mit 1050/2200 MHz und die HD 4850 mit 850/1800 MHz, die Leistungsaufnahme bei Last  beträgt 120 (HD 4850) und 150 (HD 4870) Watt. Im 3D-Betrieb soll die HD 4470 bei 50Watt und die HD 4450 bei 30 Watt Leistungsaufnahme liegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2008)

Masterchief schrieb:


> ein multicore chip ist ein chip wo mehrer Prozessoren in 1 DIE-Package untergebraucht sind
> 
> sowas gibst nur bei cpu zurzeit (Phenom/C2D/Athlon X2)



Nee, eben nicht, wenn mans so sehen möchte, sind auch GPUs seit ewigkeiten 'Multicore', kommt halt ganz drauf an wie man es definiert...

Und gerade Athlon x2 und K10 sind eben nicht soo Multicore, da eben NICHT alles mehrfach vorhanden ist!

z.B. hängen die 'Rechenkerne' an einem Crossbar (bzw ähnlichem) und sind so mit der NB (in der Interface nach draußen ist, z.B. Speichercontroller) verbunden, wie es auch bei 3D Chips der Fall ist!

Man kann also durchaus davon sprechen, das die aktuellen nV und AMD CHips Multicorechips sind, denn die Recheneinheiten sind in identischer Bauweise mehrfach vorhanden und hängen halt nur per Crossbar/Ringbus/Whatever an dem 'Northbridge' Teil, der die Verbindung nach außen herstellt.


----------



## px2 (3. März 2008)

ich finde es sehr gut das es in richtung mehreren chips auf einem pcb geht denn die produktions und entwicklungskosten für einen mittelklassechip deutlich geringer sind und durch die doppelte oberfläche des dies (wenn zwei chips auf einem pcb sind) sind diese auch leichter zu kühlen da die hotspots besser verteilt sind. weiters lässt sich das problem mit dem frametimes sicher durch einen zusatzcontroller zu lösen der dafür sorgt das die chips immer ein frame zu rendern haben und die fframes in einem zwischenspeicher abspeichert und diese erst auf den bildschirm schickt wenn das frame auch wirklich gebraucht wird


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (5. März 2008)

stromverbrauch is doch egal
wen interessiert denn das die solens im tzweifel dann halt machen wie voodoo damals und n extra netzteil mitliefern
wäre doch chillig ne graka mit 8 r 600 chips
hehe was für ein monster das wäre dann schon ein grafikmodul keine karte mehr 
aber nicht schlecht meiner meinung nach
ich glaube ich würde sogar die 1000 watt maximalen stromverbrauch in kauf nehmen

aber nur wenn die kerne ghut zusammen arbeiten


----------



## Invain (10. März 2008)

Ich gehör ganz sicher nicht zu den Ökos, die bei jedem Fitzelchen rumheulen, aber ein bisschen Umweltbewusstsein könnte man ja schon an den Tag legen. Und 1000 Watt im standard (Desktop-) Betrieb sind für mich ein Unding. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die Rechnung nicht zahlen wollte.

Um viele Kerne auf einem PCB zu vereinen wird ziemlich bald eine Verfeinerung des Fertigungsprozesses von Nöten sein. Wenn ich sehe (und unterstütze) wie auf der 9800GX2 rumgehackt wird wegen Abwärme und Stromverbrauch, ist die Entwicklung momentan nicht zielführend.


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2008)

Invain schrieb:


> Ich gehör ganz sicher nicht zu den Ökos, die bei jedem Fitzelchen rumheulen, aber ein bisschen Umweltbewusstsein könnte man ja schon an den Tag legen. Und 1000 Watt im standard (Desktop-) Betrieb sind für mich ein Unding. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich die Rechnung nicht zahlen wollte.
> 
> Um viele Kerne auf einem PCB zu vereinen wird ziemlich bald eine Verfeinerung des Fertigungsprozesses von Nöten sein. Wenn ich sehe (und unterstütze) wie auf der 9800GX2 rumgehackt wird wegen Abwärme und Stromverbrauch, ist die Entwicklung momentan nicht zielführend.



Das sehe ich auch so. Solange man den Strom nicht selbst bezahlen muss ist es einfach zu sagen


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (17. März 2008)

joa schon aber wenn man die chips so programmiernen kann dass sie sich nacheinander zuschalten wenn sie benötigt werden und beim standart betrieb nir ein gpu benutzt wird
am besten wäre wenn man noch einen langsamen extrem sparsamen gpu einbauen würde welcher nur für 2d ist


----------

